# String not long enough to reach tuning peg??



## unclejemima218 (Jul 3, 2013)

So I bought a few extra ernie ball 74's for my 8 string's lowest string, it's an Agile Septor 827. 
scale length is 27" and is has the reverse headstock, meaning the tuning peg for my low F string is super far away. 
not thinking about that, I ordered a 3pk of 74's for it just to test out the gauge and for backup. well, turns out they aren't long enough to even reach the damn thing. 
Anyone know of a string that is definitely long enough? does anyone make particularly long strings? circle-k? d'addario? DR?
and do higher gauge strings tend to be longer?


----------



## Daxten (Jul 3, 2013)

That sounds odd  
I can tell you that I cut off A LOT from my Daddario strings, I can't believe that there is any guitar in the universe that uses a Daddario string without cutting sth. away


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 3, 2013)

Daxten said:


> That sounds odd
> I can tell you that I cut off A LOT from my Daddario strings, I can't believe that there is any guitar in the universe that uses a Daddario string without cutting sth. away



yeah I've never come across this problem before. These were ernie balls though. +1 for d'addario then!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 3, 2013)

I made a post while back where i actually measured a pack of daddarios EXL140-8 (74-10) for 8 string I believe.

It was good for a 27" 4x4 headstock but Im not sure if it will reach a reverse inline headstock..

You can search my posts if you wanna find it.. Im too lazy right now.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I made a post while back where i actually measured a pack of daddarios EXL140-8 (74-10) for 8 string I believe.
> 
> It was good for a 27" 4x4 headstock but Im not sure if it will reach a reverse inline headstock..
> 
> You can search my posts if you wanna find it.. Im too lazy right now.



I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## Nile (Jul 3, 2013)

In line reverse headstocks get insanely long with strings when it comes to 27"+ scales.

Doesn't Circle K make extra long strings?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 3, 2013)

Build A Custom HRS Electric Guitar Set

Made to order for your particular guitar, so they'll be long enough.


----------



## muffinbutton (Jul 4, 2013)

I've actually asked D'addario about the length of their strings. Their guitar strings are wound to 39" with an extra 3" tail. They should fit fine.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 4, 2013)

Circle K's should be alright. Can always send a message to Skip (knuckle_head on here) to confirm.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 5, 2013)

decided to shoot Kurt an e-mail and he told me this particular guitar (and a few other of the 8's) come with these strings on them

Labella Crazy 8s 8 String Guitar Set - RondoMusic.com

got a pack, when they come in we shall see!


----------



## Galius (Jul 5, 2013)

I had the same problem when I had my Septor 8s. D'Addarios solved the issue.


----------



## sear (Jul 6, 2013)

Take the strings back to the store and demand replacements from the store and/or the manufacturer. It's unacceptable for Ernie Ball to sell strings that "should" fit "most" guitars without making detailed specs clearly visible on their packaging.


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 6, 2013)

I had this exact same problem with Ernie ball on an RG2228 and a DC800.

I spoke directly to ernie ball and they basically told me I don't know how to change my strings and faulted me for their product being too short. 

D'addrio are a tad longer, but they are still quite short and not much better of a solution.

I have several packs from La Bella that I am trying, but I haven't used them yet, as I'm saving them for studio time next month.


----------

